# Fukishima radiation



## easyrider (Feb 1, 2013)

There have been reports of floatsom and higher radiation in Hawaii lately. Is it really true ? I read some where that residents who use rainwater for drinking water now have radiated urine. 

Bill


----------



## ronparise (Feb 1, 2013)

as Alfred E Newman used to say...What me worry?


----------



## 55plus (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in Hawaii to escape the cold winter weather of Wisconsin. I'll let you know if my pee starts to glow in the dark...


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

You missed the nice 14 below morning we had today.:annoyed:


----------



## 55plus (Feb 1, 2013)

slip said:


> You missed the nice 14 below morning we had today.:annoyed:



So we heard. And 10 inches of snow a few days ago. This is why we travel to Hawaii and Florida during the winter months..


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2013)

We were only supposed to get 5 inches but ended out with 10 inches.
We were on Kauai last year about this time but this year were going in
November and December. Can't wait.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2013)

http://radiationnetwork.com/AlaskaHawaii.htm

Lately in Kauai the radiation has spiked to over 100 cpm's.

http://www.hps.org/publicinformation/ate/faqs/radiation.html

Fallout happens at higher cpm levels when it rains. So obviously the wet sides of the islands would get more fallout.

As far as contamination goes, well water would be safer than rain water to drink and imported food would be safer than local crops to eat. Especially milk and dairy products. 

Bill


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 2, 2013)

slip said:


> You missed the nice 14 below morning we had today.:annoyed:



-14??
i'll take that any day right now.

We just came out of a week with -45's with windchills.
March 28 and 3 weeks in kona cannot happen soon enough.


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2013)

Aaron Kristen said:


> -14??
> i'll take that any day right now.
> 
> We just came out of a week with -45's with windchills.
> March 28 and 3 weeks in kona cannot happen soon enough.





That would be one reason I don't live in the central plains of Canada.
Wisconsin's bad enough.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2013)

Personally, I think any increased amount of radiation other than sunshine is harmful. The radiation is from Fukashima and is now in the food chain. Tuna and other migratory fish are contaminated with radiation. Recent spikes in radiation are currently being detected in Hawaii.   

"" New EPA milk samples in Hawaii show radiation in milk at 800% above limits for Cs-134, 633% above limits for Cs-137 and 600% above EPA maximum for I-131 for a total of 2033%, or 20.33 times, above the federal drinking water limits.""

What the above statement means is that Fukashima Nuclear Radiation in Hawaiian Milk is 2033% Above Federal Drinking Water Limits. Very soon Kauai will be recieving the expected currents of radiation on their shores.  

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2013)

****************************************************************


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2013)

********************************************************************


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 2, 2013)

easyrider said:


> Personally, I think any increased amount of radiation other than sunshine is harmful.


Help out this dummy.  Why is cancer-causing radiation from the sun not as harmful as cancer causing radiation from another source? How does a solar derived sievert differ from a sievert dosed from a different ionizing source?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't say there is nothing harmful from Fukushima derived radiation, BUT I can unequivocally say I'd rather take my chances after a lengthy visit to Hawaii than ingesting 35-40 bottles of Scotch.

Quote: easyrider: I might be responsible for 35 - 40 of the bags.

Sorry, Bill.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2013)

**************************************************************************


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 2, 2013)

easyrider said:


> geezy peasy. There is a huge difference from background radiation from the sun and radiation from a reactor. Your twisting my words to suit your self Steve and I dont like it. No one is killed by the average dose of radiation. These numbers are informitive but not reliable in predicting deaths or cancer. What kills people is specific exposure and bad luck and there is no safe level of specific exposure known. The lower the exposure the better is all Im saying. Go ahead and try to explain your responce. 100 rem = 1 svt , so how much ingestable celsium causes problems ? I DONT KNOW, but I would want to ingest as little as posible.



I don't see that I twisted your words at all. I quoted you exactly.  The direct meaning of your words was that you were concerned about all ionizing radiation except ionizing radiation from the sun. Which prompted me to ask why you think ionizing radiation from the sun is more benign than ionizing radiation from another source. 

I'm not going to pursue any debate on this topic as there is little merit in that. I gladly grant you the last word between us on this topic if you want it.  But I did have an enjoyable visit in Prosser a couple of weeks ago; had a one-day work project there, and came back with a couple of bottles from Milbrandt.  Wish I could spend more time on I-82.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2013)

****************************************************************


----------



## levatino (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.globalresearch.ca/radiation-spreads-worlwide-the-poisoning-of-mother-earth/24292


Ugggh!  Banned Simpsons episodes AND an implication I will get AIDS.  Now you have my attention.  

I bet you this attracts a huge meteor toward earth.  It could happen.  Do you have any proof it won't?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 3, 2013)

easyrider said:


> This what I wrote above. Im not sure why you are adding the extra verbage but it does make you seem intelligent.



Oh, Bill. You prompt me to break my vow.  As we all know "seem intelligent' and "is intelligent" are very different concepts.  Those who know me best seem to put me more in the former than the latter.  But, hey, sometimes I can play???

How about Russell Wilson, though?  Wouldn't it have been great to see ham Kapernick mano a mano a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## chellej (Feb 3, 2013)

Bill

You should look at the actual radnet data

here is a link to the 1-131 in milk samples in Hilo

http://oaspub.epa.gov/enviro/erams_...1&Fromyear=2007&Toyear=2012&units=Traditional

you can look  up any individual isotope and the media (air . milk, water, etc)

I searched for the last 5 years of data and you can see an increase in April of last year but not at anywhere near the levels they spoke of.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 3, 2013)

easyrider said:


> Research from scientists like Dr Petkau show that the type of chronic radiation exposure experienced in Hawaii is the same amount of exposure as 1000 nuclear blasts.


Simply not meaningful in a useful way


easyrider said:


> http://radiationnetwork.com/AlaskaHawaii.htm
> 
> Lately in Kauai the radiation has spiked to over 100 cpm's.


Absolutely no relation to dose.
 Read the bottom of the page where it says
"*Readings not Equalized means the Monitoring Stations are broadcasting the raw radiation count from their Geiger counters, without adjustment for different count rates often seen between various Geiger counter designs.  For instance, models built around a "Pancake" (see Map Legend) style of Geiger-Mueller tube typically have a 3 times count rate over Standard tubed models."

How do you know the reading are not from a local source ... like an active volcano?

If you live in Denver ... you are going to get a significantly higher annual dose than if you live at sea level. A trip to Hawaii will double you annual dose from background ...
So if you are that worried .... don't fly....:ignore:


----------



## chellej (Feb 3, 2013)

easyrider said:


> http://radiationnetwork.com/AlaskaHawaii.htm     This is the radiation monitor in Hawaii updated by the minute. At times the monitor in Kauai has been way over 100 cpm's which is an alert level.
> 
> Bill



Actually when you look at this site it is very interesting....this is basically a lot of folks who went and probably bought cheapo gm counters on ebay and are recording the data as if in a scientific manner.

Here is another website with a similar person
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/california-radiation-levels/index.htm

The problem here is these folks really have NO idea what they are doing...they are using instrumentation that is questionable at best and I would be extremely suprised if any of it is calibrated.  The website of Mr rockwell may look like he knows what he is doing however he is getting his measurements by "counting the clicks".... I am sorry but that just is ridiculous.  

TRUE STORY>>>>>>Don't believe everything you read on the internet


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2013)

**************************************************


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2013)

*****************************************


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2013)

Time will tell............

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2011/04/14/why-does-fda-tolerate-more-radiation-than-epa/

The confusion with the radiation in the milk seems to be the way milk is regulated by the FDA and water is regulated by the EPA. The EPA does measure radiation in milk in certain locations such as Hawaii. The EPA found high levels of radiation in the milk but isnt the agency in charge of food health. The FDA says the milk is fine. It must be.

Bill


----------



## GregGH (Aug 1, 2013)

The discussion has been a bit light on facts ... my wife doesn't care to know  either ... but if anyone likes a well written blog on various things ... try this ..

http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013/08/fukushima-worse-than-you-know.html

he also wrote this a year ago ...
http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2012...rica-could-be-10-times-higher-than-japan.html

Has anyone seen the pictures of the vegetables from Japan ?? Pretty crazy how mutated they are ...

Greg


----------

